# Platy Problem



## wendyloop (Jan 13, 2012)

I have 2 platys, a betta, and a ghost shrimp in a 5 gallon tank. As I understand it, my tank it fairly close to overcrowded as it is. My tank is fairly new and I am a beginner. I did a little bit a research and realized that I accidentally had bought 1 male and 1 female platy. I've heard that the male could harass the female to death. I obviously don't want that. I don't know if it is happening now, but I don't know what to look for. 
So, I need some advice. Should I get another female, or would that overcrowd the tank? Do you think they'd be fine if I just let them be? Should I buy another female and find someway of getting rid of the male? If so, does anyone have any suggestions on how to do that? I don't know anyone with a place in a tank and couldn't just flush him. 
Thank you!


----------



## drzoom (Dec 10, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about it. I have a male and 2 female platys and it's a female that's harassing the others  I would concentrate on making sure that your tank has cycled since you mentioned that it's new. At any rate, adding another platy is a bad idea in such a small tank in general (they like larger tanks). How's your Betta behaving with the others?


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

Platys really need a little more room, you're right about that, because they are a schooling fish. Honestly, you'd do better with just the betta, (who would LOVE 5 gallons all to himself) and the little shrimp in there. 

The problem with platys is that they breed like well, platys. My last pregnant platy had over sixty babies. Now your betta, (and the platys) might find that tasty, but all around, it's a recipe for disaster if you start adding more females into the mix.

I'm not sure who to give them too. Sometimes high school teachers in your town will have aquariums and might like a pair of breeding fish. It at least gives them a shot.

Chessie


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd re-home or take back the platys and just keep the Betta and shrimp. You could even get a few more shrimp and maybe a snail or two, (NOT Apple snails, they get huge.)

Problem is, the tank is over stocked now, and Platys breed like no tomorrow, so you'll have babies in no time.


----------



## wendyloop (Jan 13, 2012)

All my fish are really new and I probably added them faster than I should have (super beginner and learning as I go). They all seem to be doing alright right now. A sincere thank you for all your help! I'll see what I can do about freeing up some aquarium space.


----------



## Suzanne (Jun 10, 2011)

Most fish stores will probably take them (whether you got them from there or not); some may even give you a little bit of store credit for them. Obviously call before you just take them in though.
Edit: I should say most *non-chain* fish stores will probably take your platies.


----------

